# Precommande avec app apple store



## jbbosse (7 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, 
Vous penssez que si je precommande liphone 5 vers 10h sur lapplication apple store depuis liphone sa sera possible et serat-il toujours en stock?
Car si il sort en semaine je serait forcement en cours donc le commander a la pause des cours grace a l'achat express de cette app sa serait super.
c'est possible ? 

Merci


----------



## jbbosse (8 Septembre 2012)

Ps:je parle bien de l'appli Apple store presente sur l'app store


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Septembre 2012)

Toute précommande, dès qu'elles seront opérationnelles et si ce système de vente est mis en place, sera prise en compte quelque soit l'outil utilisé pourvu que cela soit fait sur le site officiel d'Appel et en utilisant par exemple l'Appli adéquate (icône d'un caddy avec une pomme Apple dedans).
Pour ce qui est du stock, je ne comprends pas bien ton idée car s'il s'agit de "pré-commande" il n'est encore pas question de stock !
Les pré-commandes seront servies avant les commandes et dans l'ordre chronologique des saisies.


----------



## jbbosse (8 Septembre 2012)

Merci, ce que je veut dire par stock c'est les delais de livraison par exemple si il est mise en vente le 13 et livraison le 24, pendant les premiers temps de la precommande sa sera comme cela mais au bouts d'un jour, une heure ectt (c'est sa que je cherche) la livraison sera retarder par exemple 2a3 semaines.
j'espaire que vous avez compris


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Septembre 2012)

La Keynote prendra fin certainement vers 20h le soir du 12 septembre.
Il y a de fortes chances que les pré-commandes soient ouvertes aussitôt après.
A toi de t'organiser.


----------



## jbbosse (8 Septembre 2012)

Si les precommandes sont ouverte après la keynote sa serais super, je me souviens plus comment ça c'était passer pour l'iphone 4 et 4S ?


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Septembre 2012)

Wait and see ! :rateau:


----------

